# Temporary resident buying property with resident



## beachbum333 (May 7, 2017)

Hello everyone!

My partner (Australian) and I are looking to buy a property while I’m on a Bridging Visa A. 

From what I’ve read (correct me if I’m wrong) it seems much easier if we were to buy the property together since we don’t have to apply for FIRB, could rent it out if we’re away and could possibly get his ”first home buyer’s grant”.

However, does anyone know how much of the property he must own for these benefits to apply? My partner does not have much savings at the moment and we would benefit from him buying for example 30% and me 70%.

Can’t find what exact rules that apply so any guidance is appreciated! 🙂


----------

